# Akku 1 ?? Akku 2 ??



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Hi 

Kann mir jemand erklären was damit gemeint ist wenn bei der SPS von Akku 1 oder Akku 2 gesprochen wird ??

wie kann man das verstehen oder wie kann man sich vorstellen für was die gut sind ???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2009)

Über die Akkus werden Werte transferiert (es gibt keinen direkten Speicher-Speicher-Transferbefehl), mit den Akkus wird gerechnet, in den Akkus werden die Ergebnisse von bis zu Doppelwortoperationen abgelegt, etc. Es gibt übrigens bis zu vier Akkus bei den entsprechenden SPSen. Was wie verwendet wird, steht bei jedem Befehl bzw. bei F1 auf dem Befehl in der Hilfe drin.


----------



## Gerri (15 Januar 2009)

die genaue definition kenne ich auch nicht aber in den akkus kannst du (bis zu ) 32 bit variablen in den darstellungen dez, gleit und hex sehen. Eigentlich ist es selbsterklärend wenn du etwas simples rechnest und dann die akkus beaobachtest.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2009)

wenn man nichts genaues weiss, dann immer erst mal da versuchen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akkumulator_(Computer)



> Ein *Akkumulator* ist ein Register innerhalb einer CPU, in dem Ergebnisse der Recheneinheit (ALU) gespeichert werden. Meist ist das Akkumulatorregister fest mit dem zweiten Eingang der ALU verschaltet. Einzelne Akkumulatoren spielen heute fast nur noch in kleineren Mikroprozessoren eine Rolle. Die meisten 16- oder 32-bit-Prozessoren (oder breiter) verwenden eine größere Anzahl von Akkumulatoren, die man dann als *Datenregister* bezeichnet. Siehe auch: Akkumulatorrechner
> Ohne einen Akkumulator wäre es notwendig, jedes Ergebnis einer Berechnung (Addition, Multiplikation, logische Verknüpfung usw.) im Hauptspeicher zu speichern und später von dort wieder in die CPU zu laden. Der Zugriff auf das Akkumulatorregister ist aber wesentlich schneller als ein Hauptspeicherzugriff, da dieses Register mit der ALU in der CPU integriert ist.
> Insbesondere in der digitalen Signalverarbeitung mit einem DSP werden zur Berechnung von Skalarprodukten Akkumulatoren eingesetzt. Hierzu wird der Ausgang der Multiplikationseinheit an einen Eingang der Addiereinheit gelegt. Der Ausgang des Addierers ist mit einem Register verbunden, das wiederum an den zweiten Eingang des Addierers geführt ist. Mit dieser Akkumulatorschaltung wird die Summe von Produkten (das Skalarprodukt) ermittelt. Diese Operation wird auch Multiply-Accumulate genannt.
> Auch in der Programmierung wird eine Variable, die Zwischenergebnisse enthält (z. B. in Schleifen), gelegentlich als Akkumulator bezeichnet.
> Von „http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akkumulator_(Computer)“


----------

